# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Ermenek Bajari / Presa de Ermenek

## F. Lázaro

De casualidad, acabo de dar con ésto en la red y no puedo dejar escapar la ocasión para ponerlo aquí en el foro ya que es impresionante. Sin duda, se trata del mejor reportaje fotográfico que he visto sobre la construcción de una presa, y he visto unos cuantos...

Pero antes de dar paso al reportaje fotográfico en sí, vamos a dar una pequeña introducción de esta curiosa y espectacular presa para situarnos.

La presa de Ermenek se sitúa sobre el río Göksu, en la provincia de Karaman, Turquía. Se trata de una presa de bóveda de doble curvatura con una altura de 210 metros y un desarrollo en coronación de tan sólo 132 m, con espesores de 25 m. en la base y 7 m. en coronación. La presa tiene como objetivo principal producir energía eléctrica gracias a su central que cuenta con 2 turbinas Francis de 150 MW cada una, con un salto total de 310 metros y una generación anual estimada de 1.048 GWh.

El embalse creado tiene una capacidad máxima de 4.582 Hm3, ocupando una superficie de 59 Km2.

La presa comenzó a construirse en 2002 y terminó en 2009, siendo construida por Obras Estatales de Turquía (DSI).


Fuente: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...sc&user=293064

Unas imágenes render de la presa. Fuente: http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme....tr/index8.htm







Y ahora... el grueso de las fotos. Como son muchas imágenes las que hay sobre la construcción de esta presa y algunas demasiado grandes, pongo el enlace a la página original en donde se encuentran todas las imágenes organizadas en diversas fases de la obra o partes de las que está constituida la presa. 

*- Separación de áridos y planta de hormigonado:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index11.htm
*- Blondínes:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index12.htm
*- Excavación del cuerpo de la presa:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index19.htm
*- Hormigonado de la presa:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index13.htm
*- Túneles de desvío:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index14.htm
*- Galerías:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index15.htm
*- Túnel/tubería de carga de la central:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index16.htm
*- Túnel aliviadero:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index20.htm
*- Central:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index17.htm
*- Estación transformadora:* http://www.ermenekbaraji.gen.tr/erme...tr/index18.htm

Y esto es todo. Ojalá de todas las presas tuviésemos tanto material fotográfico sobre su construcción...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Eso es un cañón y lo demás son historias, F.Lázaro. La primera imagen es con mucho la más impactante para mí, con esa oscuridad abismal...Fantástico trabajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso es un cañón y lo demás son historias, F.Lázaro. La primera imagen es con mucho la más impactante para mí, con esa oscuridad abismal...Fantástico trabajo.


A mí me impacta más la imagen vertical del hoyo de más de 200 metros de altura hecho en medio de ese cañón, la que sale en el apartado de "Excavación del cuerpo de la presa"... debía de dar pánico asomarse a semejante agujero, los obreros que estuvieran trabajando ahí debían de tenerlos cuadrados para estar ahí... ya no digo nada de pasar en una canasta sobre el agujero amarrado al blondín...

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante

----------

